# PR knot... I'm a learn'n



## hog

I couldnt stand it any longer... I got me a thread bobbin....

Im a official PR knot tyin booger now.... :rotfl:

I bet I tied 30 or so yesterday. Im gettin pretty good at it now... Got my bobbin from Bass Pro. Its stainless steel with a cermiac part... Its a cheap-o, but sure swings around and ties the knot tight..

Im not at my home with the youtube, but, I can tie one about 2-3" long, tie it off with a reverse wrap, nip and milt back the leader in Im guessing about a minute or so...

With it being so tight and snug around the leader, I can see why all you hardcore jiggin folks are so "into" the PR knot connecting braid to floro/mono leader...










Ive always been a reverse albright man myself and Im sure I will still use and tie them, but, this PR sure goes thru the guides a heck of alot smoother than my reverse albright and goes thru the guides a heck of alot smoother than a uni to uni

Nice knot... I'm no scientist, but, I cant see how it could be anything less than a 100% knot.

I guess when I get home, im gonna have to post some pictures of my do'ns :rotfl:

Now all I need to do is go fish'n (dont we all)

The _"I like learning new knots"_ Hog


----------



## hog

Youtube PR Knot

This is the one I'm do'n so far..

Theres several different versions from what I can tell of the final tie off and wither to go pass the end of the rounded off mono.floro or not with half hitches and kinda bury it. Well if your using 80# or < braid and 100# or less floro, I dont see a need in the half hitches to cover the stub since the end result is sooooo small in diameter. Im talkin the size of a pencil lead in a wooden pencil small.

Only thing Ive done different from the video is maybe a drop of superglue on the little tie off tag after burnin..

Larger diameter mono/floro I can see its purpose..

*Are any of you tying a PR any other way you like best you would like to share with us?*

Here's one I just tied and took a picture of after finishing this post. Its a 80# braid attached to a 80# floro leader... I thought I needed to show ya one fresh off the press. This is about as fresh as it gets..


----------



## nelson6500

Hog,

Do you think you can tie it in a rocking boat? if so how long would it take do you think?

Matt


----------



## hog

nelson6500 said:


> Hog,
> 
> Do you think you can tie it in a rocking boat? if so how long would it take do you think?
> 
> Matt


Hahahaha

Hey Matt,  
​
Well, I do know I just tied it in a rockin chair here at the house while watch'n TV...does that count? 








 

Heck, the closest Ive been to water lately is a shower 








 

Only one way to find out... 







 

I figure, as long as I dont get one of these, I'll be do'n good 







 

But, I have been workin on a new style of jigs and light weight portable pole for inner city shallow water fisherman to make my first million on a late night infomercial called 
*Fish'n in Da Tub* 







 

 The "_cant wait for June 3 to get here_" Hog

PS: 2-3 minutes max if I dont get a headache first ... :headknock​


----------



## ksong

nelson6500 said:


> Hog,
> 
> Do you think you can tie it in a rocking boat? if so how long would it take do you think?
> 
> Matt


hog, very nicely done.

I can tie Mid Knot in any condition. PR knot is a mere exension of Mid Knot and I don't see why you can't tie it on a rocking boat when you become good at making the knot.

JM PR Bobbins


----------



## Toledo

Looks good. Just FYI you can get away with about half that length.


----------



## hog

ksong said:


> hog, very nicely done.
> 
> I can tie Mid Knot in any condition. PR knot is a mere exension of Mid Knot and I don't see why you can't tie it on a rocking boat when you become good at making the knot.
> 
> JM PR Bobbins


Thank ya Kil, 
Im gonna start working on a hand tied no bobbin mid knot next.... I think I read somewhere where Bret said you showed him how to do it.. Get someone to video ya on their phone and make a youtube of it for us all to see..



Toledo said:


> Looks good. Just FYI you can get away with about half that length.


Thank ya Toledo, Im a try'n to do it right.. nice knot. what is your suggestion of the length, I was workin on it be'n about 3" .

Hog


----------



## Toledo

hog said:


> Thank ya Toledo, Im a try'n to do it right.. nice knot. what is your suggestion of the length, I was workin on it be'n about 3" .
> 
> Hog


Ive only been using it for a little over a year but on 80lb jiggin and castin gear i go with total length about 1.5"-2". For trolling connections about 2"-2.5". Ive pulled on em pretty hard and never seen a failure.


----------



## Swells

Has anybody used straight 80# mono such as for tuna or big groundfish and compared that action to the mid or PR knot action? There are some super-lines now in mono, and I doubt that leader for tuna are even needed. Excuse me for being skeptical but I'm like the science guy. If groundfishing has a lot of abrasion, or the fish are tail-whipping, I can see your point. For tuna, straight mono - I mean why not? Honest question and no harm.
sammie


----------



## Toledo

Swells said:


> Has anybody used straight 80# mono such as for tuna or big groundfish and compared that action to the mid or PR knot action? There are some super-lines now in mono, and I doubt that leader for tuna are even needed. Excuse me for being skeptical but I'm like the science guy. If groundfishing has a lot of abrasion, or the fish are tail-whipping, I can see your point. For tuna, straight mono - I mean why not? Honest question and no harm.
> sammie


Cause most foks like the advantages of braid. Higher capacity, sensitivity. etc.


----------



## luna sea II

that looks great hog. I finally got a bobbin and learned to tie it too. I've been fishing since then but we didn't do any jigging so I haven't had a chance to put it to the test.

there are a couple different ways to tie it. this is the one I learned from.


----------



## barefootin

Hog,
Is this the bobbin you are using and are you just using a standard thread spool stolen from the little womans sewing kit, adding weight to it or using some other spool? Figure I will practice the knot also although I have never had a Red Phillips fail.
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10200552____SearchResults
Nice link luna sea II
Thanks,


----------



## hog

barefootin said:


> Hog,
> Is this the bobbin you are using and are you just using a standard thread spool stolen from the little womans sewing kit, adding weight to it or using some other spool? Figure I will practice the knot also although I have never had a Red Phillips fail.
> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10200552____SearchResults
> Nice link luna sea II
> Thanks,


Hello Barefoot'n
Yep, thats it.. I got the medium size one... I want to say mine was like $12

1. I got the spool out of her sewing kit.. took off the string, she still doesnt know I got it 

as long as she doesnt need that pinkish color to mind something or tie a button on Im good:doowapsta

2. drilled a hole in it to run the string thru,

3. went and got me some lead solder out in the garage, flattend about a foot of it out with a hammer,

4. wrapped it around the spool as close as I could without covering the hole.

5. got me some tape and wrapped over the top of the lead solder.

6, poked a hole thru the tape on both sides to reveal the hole

7, got me a plastic straw and put all the way thru the hole and cut it off flush so the tape would not close up, put rubber band around the spool to hold the sting in place...

and

*WALLA . A 100% JERRY RIGGED weighted spool that cost me about .25 to build...*

Some suggestions

1. when you start your practicing, just get you a good lenght of mono leader and a reel with some braid and start tyin..

2. you want it wrapped real snug, Im understanding now that the weighted spool helps make it a bit easier to make flip around the mono.

3. Pay attention how many times you wrap around the spool to tie the knot AND pay attention how many times you wrap around the leg of the bobbin for tension... There does come a point where I think it gets to tight with to many wraps... but, Im just a beginner.

4. get you one of those butane lighters that blows hard like a small torch..

5. for grins, tie you a bimini in your braid and tie the knot with two lenghts of braid rather than just the single one... its a bit thicker, but I can see where the double line might come in handy someday in tyin this for braid strenght JMO..

Im getting pretty good at it, I tie while watching TV most nights. I keep everything in the stand next to my lazyboy.. ... :rybka:

Im also trying to learn the hand tied mid knot also. to me, its a bit more difficult, but, i might be doing it wrong :biggrin:


----------



## barefootin

Great info Hog; thinking of using lead tape and see how that works out. If not going your way.


----------

